# Plow operators needed in Poconos



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking for 3 plow operators who have their own pickup trucks. I have one opening for an operator in my truck also. It would be helpful if the right individual knows how to operate Bobcat Skid Steers. Your truck must have a V-Plow or Wide-out only. No Straight Blades. Pay is bi-wkly and the hours are very long, if we get snow. Average is 12-18 hrs per shift. Pay is good also. This is for the upcoming 2014-2015 snow season.If you want the work then I suggest you get in touch with me. This is all commercial work only.

Glenn Laliberte
[email protected]


----------

